# Fresh And Organic produce



## Eviebell (Jun 14, 2009)

Hi all,

Can anyone tell me what the availability of fresh or organic fruit/veggies and meat is like in Malaysia and price guidelines? 
Thanks


----------



## fredcheong (Jan 4, 2013)

You can get organic of all sort of things in most super market such as Jusco, Cold Storage, The Grocers etc etc.
The price is slightly higher compare to non organic.
To give you an idea, I bought 2 organic corns at the price of RM9 yesterday where as non organic cost only RM5. 
Also bought a pack of organic vegetable at RM3.90 as compare to non organic RM2


----------



## lorgnette (Dec 19, 2010)

It will be tough to find real organic fresh produce in West Malaysia. Organic farmers are limited and frequently, organic harvests will have assigned fixed group clients. 

Simply browse the health magazines, with a list in local retailers, call sources to visit their farm to ascertain a reliable supplier.

Have fun!


----------

